# Power Map not showing in ribbon



## Cool_McCool (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi, 
sorry this isn't a real question about using this feature. I am having problems with finding it. I am using Office 2013 Professional Plus on Windows 7 (32) and Windows 8 (64).

I use PowerPivot reguarly. Power View is also availabel. I have the add-in for Power Map active but it doesn't start -> no button: on neither computer. 

 I have spent the better part of this morning and cannot find  a solution on the web ( neither in English nor German).   The Microsoft help page wasn't any help - click on start and write:run (?). 

Do I have to have Power Query or something else installed?  

I feel really stupid asking but I need to get a dashboard done and having a map would be perfect.

Thanks Chris


----------



## moonshine211 (Jan 23, 2015)

Cool_McCool said:


> Hi,
> sorry this isn't a real question about using this feature. I am having problems with finding it. I am using Office 2013 Professional Plus on Windows 7 (32) and Windows 8 (64).
> 
> Thanks Chris



Hi - do you have the Office 365 (O365) license of Office 2013 Professional Plus? (https://cwebbbi.wordpress.com/2014/02/25/power-map-is-released/)


----------



## moonshine211 (Jan 23, 2015)

Note: I was able to resolve this issue by uninstalling the MSI (Download and install one big file) and installing the Click-To-Run version (1.5 MB download, streams Office in the Background)


----------



## topiask (Feb 1, 2015)

Cool_McCool said:


> Hi,
> sorry this isn't a real question about using this feature. I am having problems with finding it. I am using Office 2013 Professional Plus on Windows 7 (32) and Windows 8 (64).
> 
> I use PowerPivot reguarly. Power View is also availabel. I have the add-in for Power Map active but it doesn't start -> no button: on neither computer.
> ...



Hi all,

I have the same problem and it's driving me crazy. I have Office2013 Professional plus 32 bit installed on windows 7. The power map add-in is available,and selected, but it just will not appear on the insert tab. There is also no sign of it on the customize ribbon options.

I can not find a solution to this anywhere on the web, so if op or anyone else has had the same problem, advice would be really appreciated. The click-to-run is not a solution for me.

Thanks!


----------



## Cool_McCool (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry. I was out with the flu. Nasty little virus!

Yes I have Office Professional Plus. I was able to get Power Map on my home computer  ProPlus & Windows 8 but at work we cannot seem to get it right.


----------



## Cool_McCool (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you Moonshine. I will pass this on to my IT dept.


----------

